# Westinghouse wd32hb1120-c



## prahsper (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,
I have 3 of these 32in. Westinghouse wd32hb1120-c TV's. Westinghouse does not have a return or exchange policy with their products-so they claim. They can only offer a refund for products under warranty only if you have it recycled or donated and send them pictures of such to prove. Then they will send full refund 5 weeks later. SO I HAVE BEEN TOLD BY THEM.
My problem is one of the TV's has this image burn/ghostly issue. If I leave a still image on the screen for a minute and close whatever window is open, the image of that page or picture stays on the screen.
It will disappear on its own eventually, but it is annoying. The burned image show right thru anything I open on top of it. Only this TV does that. The other two doesn't have this problem.
Can anyone tell what may be going bad in this TV to cause this? Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

url=https://westinghouseelectronics.com/support/warranty/

Remove the "s" from https if you have trouble getting site.


----------



## prahsper (Sep 3, 2011)

I already went to that site and spoke with them. That is where I got the info stated at the beginning of my post.




prahsper said:


> Hello,
> I have 3 of these 32in. Westinghouse wd32hb1120-c TV's. Westinghouse does not have a return or exchange policy with their products-so they claim. They can only offer a refund for products under warranty only if you have it recycled or donated and send them pictures of such to prove. Then they will send full refund 5 weeks later. SO I HAVE BEEN TOLD BY THEM.
> My problem is one of the TV's has this image burn/ghostly issue. If I leave a still image on the screen for a minute and close whatever window is open, the image of that page or picture stays on the screen.
> It will disappear on its own eventually, but it is annoying. The burned image show right thru anything I open on top of it. Only this TV does that. The other two doesn't have this problem.
> Can anyone tell what may be going bad in this TV to cause this? Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

High end LED TVs with extra fast refresh rates, particularly ones like Sony's black screen don't usually have ghosting problems. Why you're getting on 1 of 3 I can't answer, but returning for what might not be a defect is up to you. the possibility of it coming back in the same condition exists. You didn't say when you purchased, but most big box stores have a return policy outside the Westinghouse one. Certain credit cards extend that period.


----------



## prahsper (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought it from Bestbuy 8 months ago with cash. It is still under warranty. Bestbuy's return policy is 30 days the most.
As I said....I did try to get an exchange or repair. Westinghouse does not have a policy for neither one. They literally told me I could get a refund only after taking the unit to a recycle facility and take pictures of this to show proof or donate it and take pictures of it being donate to a facility. They will then send a refund which will take about 5 weeks to receive. That is the nonsense they suggested/told me via emails.
I was hoping it was something minute that I could take care of myself-if someone knew what could be causing it.



Corday said:


> High end LED TVs with extra fast refresh rates, particularly ones like Sony's black screen don't usually have ghosting problems. Why you're getting on 1 of 3 I can't answer, but returning for what might not be a defect is up to you. the possibility of it coming back in the same condition exists. You didn't say when you purchased, but most big box stores have a return policy outside the Westinghouse one. Certain credit cards extend that period.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You live in a state that has very strict consumer protection laws. I'd call the Consumer Assistance Hotline mentioned on this form: https://www.dos.ny.gov/consumerprotection/form/complaintform1.asp
If necessary, file the form. I never heard of such a crazy refund policy.


----------



## prahsper (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL.....that's the same thing I said. But believe me that is exactly what they told me and I have the emails to prove it.
I am going to give the form a shot and see where it goes. Thanks.



Corday said:


> You live in a state that has very strict consumer protection laws. I'd call the Consumer Assistance Hotline mentioned on this form: https://www.dos.ny.gov/consumerprotection/form/complaintform1.asp
> If necessary, file the form. I never heard of such a crazy refund policy.


----------

